# Dilatation Rectal Stricture?



## hpierce (Jun 8, 2012)

The provider is dilatating a patients rectal stricture using Hegar dilator that belongs to the patient under local anesthesia. He wants to bill 45910 but I don't feel this is appropriate as the code description says "under anesthesia other than local". Is there any other CPT code that he can use or is this included in the E/M?

Thanks!!
Heather, CPC


----------

